# What do you use to remove tear stains?



## VioletVera

I had posted another thread yesterday asking about what to use to remove tear stains, but that spiraled into a discussion about Angel Eyes and what may have caused them. While I appreciate that feedback, no one answered my question...

*What do you use to remove tear stains?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Starsmom

VioletVera said:


> I had posted another thread yesterday asking about what to use to remove tear stains, but that spiraled into a discussion about Angel Eyes and what may have caused them. While I appreciate that feedback, no one answered my question...
> 
> *What do you use to remove tear stains?*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There was discussion on this topic a while back. Do a search - for key words use boric acid - there are many threads about this substance. BTW, do not use tap water.


----------



## maggieh

With all of my malts I found that I couldn't remove the stains. I had to get the cause under control and then let the hair grow out. I used probiotics and waited - after she was about 14 months old the staining stopped and I could let the old stuff grow out and trim it.

Good luck!


----------



## princessre

Here's info on removing tear stains from Bhejei.com

I don't have experience with these removal methods, but I have heard that it needs to be carefully considered. Some breeders have told me that after you bleach the hair, the hair absorbs the stain even worse. That's just what I've heard. I have no idea if it's true. Good luck!


Removing Tear Staining

If you wish to attempt to remove tear staining from the facial hair there are a several things that can done. There are a number of products available from the dog products suppliers at shows or through mail order that can be used on the facial hair on a daily basis. However, it is my opinion that unless you have minimal staining these products just do not work.

I have several methods that I can suggest to remove tear staining. Care must be taken in using these products or any other chemical solutions to not get anything in the dog's eyes. It is also important to remember that when attempting to removing tear staining you my also be damaging the hair. Before I bleach I make sure I condition the hair well first. What works best for me is Wella Kolesterol. I pack the face furnishings with this for several days before I bleach. After you bleach make sure you neutralize the effects of the chemicals you have used and condition the facial hair after any attempts to remove stain.

Milk of Magnesia, corn starch and peroxide (20 volume to 40 volume)

Use equal volume of MOM and peroxide, and then use the corn starch to make a good paste of this; put on and work well into the stained area and let dry overnight. Wash out, CONDITION WELL. Keep doing this for several days until tear staining is gone, although I would recommend skipping a day or two between applications if possible. I also like to use a few drops of Nexus KerapHix in this mixture to help with conditioning.

This MOM formula is my personal preference when I do need to remove tearstain color from the face of my dogs. It works quite well overnight.

2% Peroxide & Crown Royale Magic Touch

Use the Magic Touch (#1 is best for Maltese) grooming spray concentrate full strength 1:1 with 2%/3% hydrogen peroxide - as opposed to human hair peroxide (formula above). Mix up enough for a week at a time & keep in a closed bottle. Use as cotton ball to clean the eyes. This can be drying to the coat so follow with a conditioner such as Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner (a human product). This is a longer term lifting of color over a week or two and may need to be conditioned to maintain clear conditions. Crown Royale's phone # is 1-800-992-5400 and is also available from many vendors at the dog shows.

Crown Royale makes a product called "WHITENER"

Mix this with human hair peroxide (20 volume to 40 volume) into a paste and again leave on overnight. The Crown Royale Whitener works a lot like MOM/peroxide, it works faster but IMHO it is much harsher -- again, CONDITION WELL. Crown Royale's phone # is 1-800-992-5400 and is also available from many vendors at the dog shows.

Human hair bleach

There are any number of brands of this. When I started in Maltese a number of years ago my mentor told me ONLY to use Wella Wellite (this is the one in the light blue/turquoise package). Many of the human hair bleaches are very harsh and they all work, but care needs to be used in selecting the bleach to use. A gel based bleach such as Wellite is much gentler than some of the other beaches available. Other products that many have used with success is Quick Blue and Redken. Like Wellite they are very gentle products.

I've tried others but always go back to Wellite. When you bleach it is important to use a product such as DuoLube, a sterile mineral oil ointment, in the dogs eyes for protection. You can buy this at most pharmacy/drug stores.

NOTE: Please use caution if you are going to try bleaching -- this is a last resort and one I rarely use. If you are not familiar with this procedure please ask another breeder who is for advice or help. Or drop me an email ([email protected]) and I'll give you some more information.

#1 All Systems Whitening Gel

This is a gel product that contains a mild bleaching agent. It is applied to the facial hair and left to dry. It takes several applications to work, but will also gently help lift some color from the hair. Please see Dog Shopping page for vendors of #1 All Systems products.

When I use a bleaching product one of the things I ALWAYS do is follow up with JOICO Phine (this is a human hair product). This is a chelating conditioner that will help remove all traces of the bleach product. It is most important to get all traces of the beach from the hair. I you do not and then dry with moderate heat the bleach can "frizzle" the hair causing irreversible damage.

The bottom line of removing tearstain color is CONDITION CONDITION CONDITION. I also use 40 volume peroxide most of the time. My personal hairdresser told me that if your going to bleach 20 volume is just as bad for your hair as 40 volume -- the color comes up faster with 40 volume. The DAMAGE you do to the hair -- and yes bleaching can do damage -- is the same with 20 volume as 40 volume. It depends on how long bleach is on the hair (time) as to the amount of damage and it is shorter with 40 volume -- hence less damage. Cream peroxide and gel peroxide are less harsh than the liquid variety.

And finally, don't be impatient. If you have a face that is badly stained it may take several attempts to bring the color back up to white. Do it several days apart and in between CONDITION CONDITION CONDITION


----------



## Maltbabe

*Please do not laugh*

I usr JOLEN to lighten my facial hair and sometimes I use the Sally Hansen's facial hair bleach. Could this work? :thumbsup:


----------



## Tina

Maltbabe said:


> I usr JOLEN to lighten my facial hair and sometimes I use the Sally Hansen's facial hair bleach. Could this work? :thumbsup:


I've used the facial hair bleach to take out tear stains. It isn't as strong as other bleaching techniques. It does work. :thumbsup:





Experience The MAGIC


----------



## Dogwriter

Vera, I asked my groomer today what she uses (it works! she comes home from groomer with no stains). It is called Eye Envy. They're going to sell me some tomorrow.


----------



## VioletVera

Dogwriter said:


> Vera, I asked my groomer today what she uses (it works! she comes home from groomer with no stains). It is called Eye Envy. They're going to sell me some tomorrow.


Thanks Tanya, I found it on Tear Stain Remover | The Safe and Effective solution for Cats and Dogs by Eye Envy and I ordered the starter kit. I'm a little scared to use peroxide on my puppy, so I hope this works!

Meanwhile, I stopped giving Violet carrots and sweet potatoes. She is given filtered water always, never from the tap. Her holistic food is dye-free, corn-free, wheat-free, soy-free, and contains probiotics. She does not eat any store bought treats (she sniffs and walks away) but she does eat very healthy treats, mostly small pieces of veggies or chicken. 

Having said that, I guess I'm doing everything right feeding-wise, but someone on the other thread suggested that stress is a cause of the tear stains. She is stressed on occasion, especially if I leave her alone for a few hours or if I take her in the car. She whines and squeak-barks when I leave her confined in the kitchen even though she has toys, a chicken filled kong, her bed, food & water bowls, and wee-wee pads. How do I make leaving her alone less stressful? It's impossible to take her with me always... and when I do take her with me, she hates approaching the car, so I have to pick her up to put her in the car and tether her to her car booster seat. For short trips (10 minutes or less) I don't give her dramamine, but longer trips I have to give it to her so she doesn't vomit. 

Does anyone have ideas on how to make going in the car more fun??? She's taken fun places like the dog park, grandma & grandpa's, or a friend's house usually. I also put her in her car seat 2-3 times week and take her no-where, just feed her a few treats. She's still afraid, so any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## danh_

anyone have experience with this:

NaturVet Tear Stain Powder Dog & Cat Supplement at PETCO

There are customer reviews and they all seem very positive.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

tina the facial bleach works? i have to try this


Tina said:


> I've used the facial hair bleach to take out tear stains. It isn't as strong as other bleaching techniques. It does work. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experience The MAGIC


----------



## dwerten

Dogwriter said:


> Vera, I asked my groomer today what she uses (it works! she comes home from groomer with no stains). It is called Eye Envy. They're going to sell me some tomorrow.


this is what i use but the refridgerator kind instead of NR is the strongest. 

My demi never had staining before and i messed up and used filter water from fridge 
 and she spun out of control so we are back to spring bottled water now. She got stains around mouth, paws and under eyes and never had before. It is not fun trying to get rid of it now. 

The only two things i switched when this started was above and putting cod on kibble instead of chicken as i sprinkle that one there bc she will not eat if not. I went back to organic chicken now. 

The staining is getting better but it has taken a while. 

Also cleaning eyes out daily is important.


----------



## daryl

danh_ said:


> anyone have experience with this:
> 
> NaturVet Tear Stain Powder Dog & Cat Supplement at PETCO
> 
> There are customer reviews and they all seem very positive.


Just try it- if you are in the USA they have a money back guarantee. No questions asked.

Personlly I rate the company and most of their products very highly.


----------



## BabyLove

so. you have to give them special water? like distilled or something?? :huh:


----------



## Kutsmail1

I have been using #1 All systems pure whitening gel on Zippy for quite a while. I always use eye ointment though to protect her eyes just in case somehow get something in them.


----------

